# Angeln in Bolivien, Peru, Kolumbien etc.



## andydererste (29. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,

ich werde ab Mitte Mai für 3 Monate in Südamerika unterwegs sein. Primär werde ich mit Angeln beschäftigt sein.
Reiserute grob bishher, Bolivien, Peru und Kolumbien.
Die Rute ist aber sehr flexibel und es steht noch garnichts fest.
Falls ich ein gutes/erschwingliches Angelgebiet finde, fahre ich hin. 20 Stunden Bus Fahrten machen mir nix aus...

Hat jemand Erfahrung in diesen Gebieten?
Ich bin primär an Süßwasserangeln interessiert.
Doraden, Pfauenbarsch, Welsarten mit Fliege / Köderfische / Spinnfischen.

Bin über jeden Tip dankebar.
Auch Kontakte aus der Gegend wären sehr hilfreich.

Tight Lines,
Andreas


----------



## Promachos (29. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Bolivien, Peru, Kolumbien etc.*



andydererste schrieb:


> Bin über jeden Tip dankebar.



Hallo!

Wenn das so ist: Rute ist nicht gleich Route#6

Gruß und einen schönen Angelurlaub
Promachos


----------



## feko (29. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Bolivien, Peru, Kolumbien etc.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295294
viell hilft dir das ein bischen weiter


----------

